# GF8800 Full Throttle HWBOT OC Challenge April 2012



## el gappo

Where you at Golem?


----------



## Rasparthe

Which card out of that list is the best to use? I think I have a GTX and a GT 512 around here.


----------



## ARandomOWL

3D01 Single card

3D03 Single card (ignore GX2 entries, not sure why they're there)

3D06 any amount of cards


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*
> 
> 3D01 Single card
> 3D03 Single card (ignore GX2 entries, not sure why they're there)
> 3D06 any amount of cards


Thanks for helping a lazy ass out! I see they are both up there, I guess it comes down to which is easier to mod.


----------



## ARandomOWL

I have two GTXs and a GT 512 all modded and ready to go. Just no time, motivation, LN2 or team.


----------



## el gappo

Or team ^^ Herp derp.


----------



## Rasparthe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ARandomOWl*
> 
> I have two GTXs and a GT 512 all modded and ready to go. Just no time, motivation, LN2 or team.


Then sell, sell, sell! LOL, might be interested if you want to ship across the pond and the price is good.


----------



## just_nuke_em

I have 3 GTX's that I think still work. I'll see if I can find time for them.


----------



## veblen

8800GT 512MB here I come! Are there any volt mods I can perform?


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *veblen*
> 
> 8800GT 512MB here I come! Are there any volt mods I can perform?


There most certainly are!



That's the volt mod for a reference card.


----------



## veblen

Thanks, Hobie! This will be my first volt mod!


----------



## wumpus

wow, so its going to pay off for keeping a great clocking set of 8800 Ultras after all


----------



## reggiesanchez

I sold sandy I should be able to do 03with and though


----------



## Rasparthe

LOL, looks like there is going to be ton of team subs this month!


----------



## reggiesanchez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rasparthe*
> 
> LOL, looks like there is going to be ton of team subs this month!


just looking around and it dosent look like amd subs will be worth the time or money so im out







if anyone needs help with the mods let me know. Also dont even think about skipping OCP mod if your going to freeze these cards. No need for smd components you can do ocp mod same as any other with long wires and vr's thats how I do mine. they are butt ugly though. But OCP will be dead all the same.


----------



## just_nuke_em

So I got 3 working 8800GTX's. What's going to be better for 06, a 2600k at ~5.4 or a 2500k at 5.64?


----------



## borandi

06 you'll probably still be CPU limited, so I'd suggest the 2500K with the higher clock speed.


----------



## FtW 420

Doesn't hurt to try both & keep the higher score. I've started modding cards to get in on this one as well, have a couple gtx & an ultra. There'll be some internal OCN 8800 battle this month, much fun!


----------



## reggiesanchez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> Doesn't hurt to try both & keep the higher score. I've started modding cards to get in on this one as well, have a couple gtx & an ultra. There'll be some internal OCN 8800 battle this month, much fun!


Awsome I was starting to feel bad about not being able to play think you got 06 covered though...... but my 2 way gold is as good as gone








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *just_nuke_em*
> 
> So I got 3 working 8800GTX's. What's going to be better for 06, a 2600k at ~5.4 or a 2500k at 5.64?


Thats really going to be a toss up think the 2600k might win by a hair though. If your going to be freezing your chip I would use the 2500k and youll be able to knock out all of the benches with the same set up. When trying to figure out which is your best card I would go by mem speed not core clock.

Best card for 03 will be a 8800gts 512 from the a3 batch on ln2. Depending on who enters the comp though 8800gtx might take it. I think Der8er will be tough to beat in 03 if he plays


----------



## just_nuke_em

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *borandi*
> 
> 06 you'll probably still be CPU limited, so I'd suggest the 2500K with the higher clock speed.


Isn't it the cpu tests I should be worried about, not the graphics tests? or is 06 single threaded?


----------



## borandi

The CPU test is multithread, but single thread speed will determine a lot of your SM2 score. If the GPUs are powerful enough (and you are using three), then an increase in them will do nothing to the score. E.g. with a 7970, adding 100 MHz to the GPU did nothing for me because my CPU (3930K @ 5G) was too slow. Though to be fair, my setup was more powerful. If I had to put money, I'd go with the higher single thread speed on four cores rather than 8 threads.

If it helps, if you know scores you should roughly get, use my calculator to see what the difference would be.







See what comparable scores on the bot are with different CPUs


----------



## K404

I don't think there is any G92 A3. From original 8800GT 512MB to GTS250,i've only ever seen A2

8800GTX is very unlikely to win










......and (no) HT is not going to break your score. I'd go for MHz. For 3-way, the CPU score will suck regardless

I think 03 is going to be a 2-part leaderboard. split by CPU: 5.7GHz+ yes or no?


----------



## reggiesanchez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K404*
> 
> I don't think there is any G92 A3. From original 8800GT 512MB to GTS250,i've only ever seen A2
> 8800GTX is very unlikely to win
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ......and (no) HT is not going to break your score. I'd go for MHz. For 3-way, the CPU score will suck regardless


something tells me you have winning scores with the wrong backround on a thumbstick already


----------



## K404

I have some scores that I don't expect to survive this competition......









My SLI stuff is pretty relaxed, just whenever binning gives me multiple good cards at the same time (not often!)

Most of my cards are waiting for Ivy


----------



## HobieCat

I have a feeling this competition is going to be "Team Kenny" vs. the rest of HWBot


----------



## K404

I'm teamless and.... not feeling inclined to change that at the mo







Whoever wins.... it won't be me


----------



## just_nuke_em

Just start your own team


----------



## wumpus

reggie......8800 Ultra at 1Ghz will smack G92 any day of the week!

that 384-bit memory bus and same core/shader clocks are gonna kill

I would put untouchable on ultra but I just cant bring myself to do it......


----------



## K404

It's not though









My 8800 Ultra at 1GHz/ 1242 is still 1.4K behind a GTS512MB at 1206/1281. Sure, if I was using clocked Sandy, it would pull things back in line, but it wouldn't *spank* G92. Not unless I was pushing maybe 1050MHz.

I wish ePenis didn't exist. Another 2 layers of expense, another layer of risk.


----------



## HobieCat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K404*
> 
> I'm teamless and.... not feeling inclined to change that at the mo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever wins.... it won't be me


I thought you could enter even if you didn't have a team?


----------



## FtW 420

Teamless in a team comp, should be OK but might confuse hwbot enough to break it altogether.


----------



## greed

delete


----------



## cssorkinman

Would this card be a good player? ( 2600k @ 5ghz)
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16814127329


----------



## greed

needs modding as voltage control is limited. 2600k @5g wil limit you alot


----------



## just_nuke_em

Got some blocks for my other tow cards, and this happens:



Derp







. Guess this will have to wait a bit more.


----------



## Rasparthe

Duct tape FTW!


----------



## just_nuke_em

I think I can macgyver it together with a parallel and series connection along with ribbon pcie risers


----------



## reggiesanchez

Finally got ln2 on friday, should have time to get one decent session in as of right now the 03 score will be no problem with either card I choose anyone have an 06, 01 score up their sleeve


----------



## reggiesanchez

I have the worst luck with 8800gts. Out of 3 only one can do 1200mhz on the mems







where the F is everyone getting these 1300mhz + cards.


----------



## CL3P20

*Reggie - Check for Mem droop, from 1st mem IC to the last... measure and see [first mem chip will be like + .04v higher than the last... sometimes even much worse like + .12v].

6.3v caps will help


----------



## K404

If the basic card is that bad, I can't see caps doing much

Reggie.... you mean the GTS 512MB?

What volts you running? Personally, i've never had a Samsung-equipped card that'll do less than 1242-1269MHz


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reggiesanchez*
> 
> I have the worst luck with 8800gts. Out of 3 only one can do 1200mhz on the mems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> where the F is everyone getting these 1300mhz + cards.


I know what you mean. I did my gts 640 the other day and only did about 1050-1080 on memory. It has hynix.


----------



## K404

G80 memory MHz are tied to core/shader MHz...which is tied to vCore stability.

What was your core doing?


----------



## reggiesanchez

GTS 512

Just did a very quick test on water, card has samsung mems is the first card with samsung mems I have seen. gpu 1.4 mem 2.15 max clocks I could get were 875/1175 was stable and could do 1200 but not get all the way through 03. Just got done capping the card dont have much time going to freeze it tonight and hope for the best.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K404*
> 
> G80 memory MHz are tied to core/shader MHz...which is tied to vCore stability.
> What was your core doing?


about 900/1080/1836 give or take a bit depending on bench.


----------



## K404

Both you guys really really lucked out on memory


----------



## reggiesanchez

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *K404*
> 
> Both you guys really really lucked out on memory


lol so far 1175 is my best one


----------



## That_guy3

do the GTXs or Ultras support 4 way SLI> I have several in the closet of each i used to fold on.... PM me an answer as im on my phone and the rig is down!


----------



## FtW 420

It was the April competition, it ended.

3-way sli was doable, but no quad sli action.


----------



## That_guy3

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FtW 420*
> 
> It was the April competition, it ended.
> 3-way sli was doable, but no quad sli action.


Oh LOL. I was on my phone and also it double posted. ROFL


----------



## FtW 420

If you have a pair of 8800s, the hwbot country cup is running right now, with a stage for 2 x 8 series gpus. http://hwbot.org/competition/country_cup_2012/stage/778_3dmark03_nvidia_sli_challenge/


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I have 2 modded 8800GTS 512's... Only one pot though :/


----------



## FtW 420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> I have 2 modded 8800GTS 512's... Only one pot though :/


I just have one pot right now too, & modded 8800 gtxs though. Hoping it stops raining one day so I can get some sub-zero ambients at least.

I gotta get me a chubby...


----------

